# Ultimate Dream Vehicle for GSDs



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This week we have another wonderful topic submitted by one of our wonderful Admin;

What is your dream vehicle for GSDs? 

This doesn't have to be a vehicle that is already out there on the market. It's what you'd have if you could make a dream vehicle. What would you include in the vehicle and why? :gsdbeggin: 

(I'm curious to see how creative all of you members are.  )


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Toyota's FJ Cruiser would be the ultimate driving machine for the dogs. It's interior is made so it can all get wet (I think it's basically rubber with the exception of the seats). It is 4 wheel drive and made to get to those off road places. It has an area in the back like an SUV so my dogs can be comfortable in the back. If Hondo barfs, I just hose it out. Perfect!

For me: it has speakers through out the vehicle to tone out hubby's constant "You're going too fast".


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I think Toyota's FJ Cruiser would be the ultimate driving machine for the dogs. It's interior is made so it can all get wet (I think it's basically rubber with the exception of the seats). It is 4 wheel drive and made to get to those off road places. It has an area in the back like an SUV so my dogs can be comfortable in the back. If Hondo barfs, I just hose it out. Perfect!
> 
> For me: it has speakers through out the vehicle to tone out hubby's constant "You're going too fast".


LOL... I need one with a silence chamber so I don't have to hear Sarah tell me how wrong I'm driving and that I need to turn the music down. Btw... she would be in the silence chamber!!  The dog and me would be rockin'!!!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

if i had the money, we'd cruise around in an Escalade all day lol. either that or a lifted hummer we could take into the woods to a nice swimming hole  Or wait...both! City cruiser=escalade then the hummer goes boonen'! lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Relayer said:


> LOL... I need one with a silence chamber so I don't have to hear Sarah tell me how wrong I'm driving and that I need to turn the music down. Btw... she would be in the silence chamber!!  The dog and me would be rockin'!!!


 
Great idea! We'll add a silence chamber....outside the vehicle, like on one of those brackets in the back that holds a bike or wheel chair. We'll give them A/C, cause we are just nice that way.....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> This week we have another wonderful topic submitted by one of our wonderful Admin;
> 
> What is your dream vehicle for GSDs?
> 
> ...


Well in that case, listen up auto makers!

It would be an SUV type. 4X4. Hybrid. large cargo area. seats that fold up out of the way or taken out. Durable easy clean interior that looks nice but I can hose it out if needed. I want a lift type thing...like the Dodge Nitro only I want that loader to come down about knee high. I want the dash areas and all crevaces to be sealed good so hair does not party there. Power plugs in the cargo area. Like K9 unit cars I want a push button and door opens option..mini vans have that don't they? I think most importantly they need to come up with a filter system that catches the floating dog hair.

heated seats, ac vents all around, sunroof, good sound system, home for my ipod, loudspeaker  lol


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone have the dog friendly Honda Element? 

I was considering it last year but I don't like the boxy look and I drive more than the dog so I need a comfy car.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am curious if anyone has the Honda Element also...


----------



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

MY Hilux ute is pretty good, with a canopy and doggy proof windows. Its a toughdeck so she can get ll wet and muddy and jump in and its easy to clean - also my car doesn't smell like dog! (Tho it does smell like horse from all the horse gear in the front, thats the real reason shes in the back!)


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has a Ford Explorer Sport Trac. All rubber flooring, leather seats available.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Several of the people in our club have the Honda Element. They seem pretty pleased with it. It doesn't have enough room for me...I love my Ford Expedition. I would also like a 6-stall dog trailer.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The cool thing about my VW CC is that it's a fairly cool looking sedan by day, awesome GSD transport by night! The back seats fold down so that it's like a sleek SUV when we all travel together.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm sticking with the Jeep Wrangler Unlimited (4 door). Test drove one last year, loved it. It had everything I needed/wanted. Easy to clean, 4x4, A/C, cruise, auto-transmission. The one I test drove had a lot of stuff I didn't need/want too. 

Sigh, when the finances work I'll buy a used one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

For short trips this would be great...









For those longer trips...









I mean, we are dreamin', right?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has a Ford Explorer Sport Trac. All rubber flooring, leather seats available.


 My husband just got one its a 2007, we love it, for now "NO DOGS" he tells me my truck smells like dog, theres lots of hair in it too.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I love my suburban, take the 3rd row seats out, fold down the 2nd row and their is plenty of room for 3 dogs. I would love it more if they made a conversion kit to solar panels, there is plenty of roof top to put them on.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I want to be able to haul 4 dogs easily without playing musical crates plus haul 2 or more people, training gear and coolers comfortably. I am not a fan of vans. I need 4WD and I like my diesel engines. The ideal vehicle would be the truck I drive now, but with a way to access the dogs from front and not just from the back. 

Right now I drive a '97 F350 crew cab, 4WD, 7.3 diesel, wit the 8 ft bed. I have a cap on the back, of course to protect the dogs. This spring I bought a used Kustom Krates http://www.kustomkrates.com/index.html two dog unit with the storage underneath. These were custom made so are very roomy and they lock for safety. They also have doors on both sides, but because of how my truck is designed I can't access the ones in the back. All of my equipment stores in them nicely. They sit in the front of the bed up against the cab and then I can put 2 more 500 sized Vari kennels in back. I am working 3 dogs so I only need one 500 in back. The problem with this is I have to crawl in and out of the bed to get to those two front crates. Someone did show me a roller system I could put them on to easily pull them to the front, but that would still mean pulling out the other crate. To keep the dogs cool I use 12 volt RV fans. I can run 3 for an entire day only having to start my truck once. Nice bonus when you have a vehicle that requires two batteries.

My only other option would be a dog trailer.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In terms of total dream vehicle, I'd be thinking along the lines of Samba. An RV, with of course a set of custom aluminum crates to accommodate at least 4 dogs, ideally 6.

In terms of reality, probably another full sized van like we have now but rather than just a cargo van full of 500 Vari Kennels I'd love to have stacked custom crates in the back to allow for the middle area to be customized with bed, mini fridge, microwave, and such so we could sleep there and maybe a captain's chair seat so we could fit more than 2 humans. 

Or one of the supersized SUVs, like an Excursion, that could be configured different ways to fit different numbers of people and dogs based on the situation. I'd probably be more inclined to go with the SUV if big enough, as I don't really like the look of a van, ride of a van, and the fact that it is prone to getting stuck when the parking for tracking is off the road, several hundred yards over hill and dale through hay fields. Now maybe a jacked up, 4x4 full sized van might work....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a setup where I'm not living with my dogs, so maybe some kind of dog van or RV that can still pull a Scamp where I sleep.  I mean, I love my dogs and all (right now we ALL sleep in the same bedroom, a queen box spring cannot fit through the door if that is any indication), but, that would be nice....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I think Toyota's FJ Cruiser would be the ultimate driving machine for the dogs. (...) It is 4 wheel drive and made to get to those off road places. (...)


I think I just heard the entire Jeep community laughing. Seeing an FJ on the trails is a rare occurrence indeed, just as rare as seeing an H2 anywhere other than the mall parking lot. ;P Or one of the new Jeep JK's and four-door Unlimited / Rubicon types that are trying to look like Jeep-Hummer clones.

My Jeep makes a very nice dog vehicle. It's one of the original LJ's ("Long Jeep" - the two-door Unlimited they made for three years. Same as a Wrangler on a longer wheelbase).

If I had any gripes it would be the fact that the wheel wells take up so much space on the inside of the vehicle that I cannot fit two crates in it by any stretch of the imagination. I did, however, take the rear seats, seat mounts, and seatbelts out, and put custom-cut rubber stall matting into the whole cargo area so the dogs have something comfy (and waterproof) to lie or sit on.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually saw my dream vechicle it was a motorhome with Aurora written on the side and a wolf painted on the back and then I would have Anja put on there too--the dream vechicle--named after the dogs


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep a big ole motorhome with a driver))


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

...with a pickup truck in tow to take the dogs tracking after we set up base camp.

And enough money to maintain, insure, and operate this beast!


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

we've got a mazda6 5-door. great thing about this car is that it does not look like a hatchback at all.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Eva drives a 97 Land Cruiser...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

..rangeeee rover all the way.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

I'm pretty happy with with the two vehicals we use for our dogs. One is a Honda Element. I find it's perfect for me, some training equipment and two dogs. I have the all wheel drive version. It's easy maintanence, decent gas milage, and works well in the summer in that the doors all open up in a way that provides a lot of air circulation once you're at training. I also have a few fans that plug in the back as well. 

The other car is a '97 wrangler that I use when I just have one dog with me. Now most everyone is probably thinking I'm nuts because the wrangler doesn't really have much room. I do lots of tracking, and go to lots of trials. In a lot of these occations with just one dog along we go into some pretty rough areas. The 4 wheel drive has helped a lot over the years.

When we want to haul more than one or two, we simply bring our 4 place jones trailer. I really sold on dog trailers. All the equipment can simply be placed inside, and the dogs have more room inside the trailer than they have in the crates. We chose the jones because it fit our needs the best, but there are certainly others out there that do a good job.

I was pleasantly suprised with my Honda, as it pulls our trailer with no problem at all. Our trailer weighs @ 1050 lbs with 4 dogs inside so it's not too heavy. The wrangler pulls the trailer as well, and it's actually kind of fun in the summer time to take the trailer and put the top down on the jeep after training, or coming home from a trial.

As an example of the above, I'll start loading up for training in @ a half hour and we're taking the jeep and the trailer. I put a bikini top on the jeep that covers the front seat and wire crate in the back. I also took the doors off today. Hex, (my older GSD) gets to ride in the jeep, and the others get to ride in the trailer. After training when we stop for lunch, the jeep & trailer combination isn't much longer than a full sized extended cab pickup. So parking generally isn't an issue. 

When we first got the trailer, we had a series of pickup trucks. A couple of Chevy Silverado's, and a Nissan Titan. While I liked the way they pulled the trailer, it was really hard to park in an urban situations. That's part of the reason I went with the wrangler/trailer combo.

Al Govednik


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I already have my dream dog car... My Suburban.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mercedes Benz Sprinter Cargo Van

Base Cargo Van model:









High Top Cargo Van:










Starts at $36,000

Cargo space = 318 cu ft to 547 cu ft
Inside height = 5' 4" for the standard roof to 6' 4" for the High Top
Internal width = 70" You can walk PAST the crates!

The rear doors open and fold back against the side!










The sides are almost 90 degrees (vertical) so you can stack crates along one side and still have PLENTY of room to walk past them!!











Diesel engine gets roughly 25 MPG!

Heck, you could rig up a fold down bed and spend the night in it with your dogs!!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> ...with a pickup truck in tow to take the dogs tracking after we set up base camp.
> 
> And enough money to maintain, insure, and operate this beast!


Wow, I want one of those! I always thought if I hit the lotto, I'd travel the National parks with our dogs.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't even care as long as his nails can't rip the seats or scrape lines into the interior or anything. So just indestructible is all I ask for.


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

i have a fj cruiser and i find it great pack it with caming gear and the pup and gooo! and seats are water proof! jus hair kida sticks but seat cover from walmart easy fix for $20


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> Wow, I want one of those! I always thought if I hit the lotto, I'd travel the National parks with our dogs.


The National Park Service has pretty much sucked all the fun out of taking a dog into a National Park. 

I understand their reasoning, but that doesn't really make it suck any less.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

A Porsche Cayenne would be my dream GSD/every day vehicle. We keep looking at them at dealers... I love that is has space in the room for the dog, potential children, luggage, plus it's sporty and has the Porsche reliability. We paid off our "every day" car last year, so this dream car is probably just a dream. Right now we have an 08 Honda Accord, and it's pretty awesome. It has leather interior so the hair is a breeze to vacuum, it has plenty of space for Sigurd to lay around the pack seats and has a very large trunk so a lot of luggage and stuff can fit inside of it.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Any crew cab pickup. 

The dog can lay out in th back during a trip. Best part is, after a day in the field, you can put him up on the tailgate for a good wipe down, brushing, etc. You won't have to bend down and the hair will blow away when you get rolling.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine might be the new 4runner which may come true here next week.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

A medium sized SUV that will fit these two in the trunk comfortably....and still give me access to my second row of seating.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Eva von Selah said:


> Eva drives a 97 Land Cruiser...


"Excuse me, can you tell me why traffic is backed up? I need to get to the groomer!"


----------



## Sherman-RanchGSD (Mar 5, 2004)

Were we live our F250 Diesel is the ultimate.. have yet knock on wood to get stuck in the snow or ice.... we have a camper kit that raises the floor off the bed and 2 400's can fit up top of them. Ultimately it be nice to just toe a fancy dot trailer  OR those big Expeditions so then the dogs could hear the music and fart in the car with me (G)

Also love my 70 Chevelle Wagon. Back seats fold down, back door opens two ways, has super Mileage with a 307 and is cruising compfy for a lady. Only think no 4 wheel drive..BUTTTT it can be done (G) I think I would beef the springs and running gear and just do that (G)..
Honestly the ultimate GSD vehicle is anyone we have and our doggies go in.THEY dont seem to mind one way or another. 

But, great topic.

Debi


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dream car for GSDs are a Chevy Silverado, Chevy Sierra, Ford F1-50 or a Chevy Tahoe. I like trucks!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

JazzNScout said:


> "Excuse me, can you tell me why traffic is backed up? I need to get to the groomer!"


Eva is an AKC-registered GSD. 

She is a natural beauty who spends most of her time running, playing, chasing, getting dirty, swimming in creeks, running through the woods, etc.

Who are you to tell her she needs grooming?

Instead of commenting on the (I think) cool pic of Eva in the Cruiser, you choose to comment on her grooming?

Please.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Eva von Selah said:


> Eva is an AKC-registered GSD.
> 
> She is a natural beauty who spends most of her time running, playing, chasing, getting dirty, swimming in creeks, running through the woods, etc.
> 
> ...



Outside perspective here...I think you might be being a little sensitive. I think the comment JazznScout made has more to do with the expression on your girl dog's face as she looks out the driver's side than her actual coat condition...

Because where else would a lady of style in a Cruiser be going but an appointment to the groomer?

Relax.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This one is from a post by Lorie and the gang:










I would like mine to have two to four dog power and have a cargo area in the back.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Outside perspective here...I think you might be being a little sensitive. I think the comment JazznScout made has more to do with the expression on your girl dog's face as she looks out the driver's side than her actual coat condition...
> 
> Because where else would a lady of style in a Cruiser be going but an appointment to the groomer?
> 
> Relax.


I agree. I didn't see it that way.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

mock - in - birds - yeaaaa! that movie was great hahaha


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Cluemanti said:


> Mine might be the new 4runner which may come true here next week.


DH and I decided on a new (to me) 2006 Toyota 4Runner Limited V8 to replace the Acura Integra GS-R 

If you squint, you can see Miya's ears in the driver seat.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

bravo25 said:


> mock - in - birds - yeaaaa! that movie was great hahaha


Radio? Who needs the radio?

Mock..Yeah! Ing...Yeah! Birds...Yeah! Yeah...Yeah!  Haha.


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

haha like my fav part ! here is my dog mobile , well will be when i go get him when i get back from iraq ,


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have a 34 foot RV that my shepherds just love! Windows everywhere, a bed and sofa to cover with hair. Even a toilet to drink out of (just kidding). Theres snacks and cold water everywhere and a canopy to lay under. But, my 78 Corvette is a blast for Big Moo with the t tops off and the windows down. I mean, dog slobber all down the perfect paint job on the door, nose smears all along the windshield, he just made a total mess of the thing and I didnt care one bit. He wasnt hurting anything and everybody thought was just adorable.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Just picked up a Ford Flex for me and the three boys. 

I think my first trip will be to the Smokey Mountains in Tennessee. I love it there!


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

Yukon XL, take out the third row, drop in weathertech liners, mount a lovely crate in the back and boom!. Ultimate dog car, I know, I love mine


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think mine would be an RV.

I prefer our minivan over an SUV because I like the fact that the cargo area is level with the floor, and that you can easily switch around the seats in the back to make more floor-level space for the dogs (or leave the back bench seat in like I do since my dogs prefer to sit there vs. the floor.)


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

RV here, love the mutt cutts ride though.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

kiya said:


> My husband just got one its a 2007, we love it, for now "NO DOGS" he tells me my truck smells like dog, theres lots of hair in it too.


This is why my car is already my dream dog traveling car! I know I have posted about it before lol
GMC Envoy XUV, 2005 series made only that year. It has an electric chauffeur glass to separate the dogs in the back from the seated passenger area to avoid the dog smells. It also has a plastic/rubber interior in the very back that I can actually hose off after the dogs and it wipes off the hair easily. It converts into a pick up by electronic top retraction and my Great Dane loves that.
The back door can be either opened on the side or dropped down. I fell in love with this car and it is great!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I just BAARREELLY squeezed an XL vari-kennel in my Toyota Matrix ... small vehicle, great gas mileage (avg 33 MPG city, 35 hwy .. and that's with an automatic trans) 

I LOVE my Matrix, I hate to give it up for a larger vehicle ... but I've gotta think safe dog travelin', since I love to go for long drives and take the pups places!


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My dream car for GSDs are a Chevy Silverado, Chevy Sierra, Ford F1-50 or a Chevy Tahoe. I like trucks!


2018 F150 with the back seat folded up. I made a platform that is carpeted to fit the whole back space and high enough to get even the 5 month old a good view out the windows. Underneath the platform are the bowls, leashes, treats, water and necessities like poop bags. Both our girls love trucks too.


----------

